# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La Audiencia da vía libre al Gobierno para cerrar nucleares

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

Industria puede no prorrogar la licencia en contra de los informes técnicos - La sentencia de Garoña admite que la energía atómica tiene implicación política

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 15/07/2011
La central nuclear de Garoña suspendió en abril la celebración de su 40 aniversario. Acababa de explotar la nuclear de Fukushima, cuyo primer reactor es idéntico al de Garoña, y no había mucho que festejar. Con el accidente de Japón el sector perdió la esperanza en alargar la vida de la nuclear más allá de 2013. Ayer, con la sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional que da la razón a Industria y avala el cierre pese al informe positivo del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), la nuclear burgalesa encajó otro mazazo.
La sentencia de la sección primera de lo contencioso es relevante desde muchos puntos de vista. Por Garoña -donde había 1.400 millones en juego- y por el precedente que supone, ya que no había llegado ningún cierre nuclear a los tribunales. El único caso, el de Zorita, se clausuró con acuerdo con las eléctricas y por un informe del CSN que avaló el cierre.

El fallo de ayer, del que ha sido ponente la magistrada Nieves Bautista, supone que el Gobierno puede no renovar la licencia de una nuclear aunque los informes técnicos del CSN avalen una prórroga. La sentencia considera que la energía atómica tiene condicionantes políticos y sociales y que el Ejecutivo tiene cierta discrecionalidad -siempre que argumente su decisión-. La sentencia del tribunal da la razón al Ministerio de Industria y señala que ni Endesa ni Iberdrola, dueñas al 50% de la planta bajo la marca Nuclenor, recibirán indemnización por el cese de actividad. Contra el fallo cabe recurso de casación al Supremo.

El fallo considera que "el titular de una nuclear no tiene un derecho indefinido y temporalmente ilimitado a continuar explotando la misma, sino que al solicitar su renovación siempre está expuesto a que la misma sea denegada, y ello a pesar del informe favorable del CSN, que solo es vinculante cuando tenga carácter denegatorio de la concesión".

La sentencia, de 52 folios, acepta las tesis de Industria, ya que señala que sus argumentos para cerrar la central no fueron "ni caprichosos ni irrazonables" y considera que la orden ministerial de clausura incluye una "fundamentación razonable y suficientemente extensa".

La Audiencia considera "especialmente trascendente" la justificación de que hay que cerrar Garoña para potenciar las energías renovables, ya que las nucleares no regulan su potencia y en ocasiones hay que desconectar aerogeneradores porque sobra electricidad.

Toda la sentencia destila una idea: que la energía nuclear es algo tan controvertido y debatible que un Gobierno debe tener capacidad de maniobra sobre el futuro atómico. La energía nuclear, dice el fallo, "es muy controvertida, generadora de un gran debate popular" y "debido a los riesgos inherentes de tal clase de energía puede intervenir una determinada dirección u orientación de la política del Gobierno".

La sentencia cita el argumento que esgrimió la abogada del Estado del caso, Rosa Seoane:

si quien se va a hacer cargo de los residuos es el Estado, este debe poder decidir sobre la generación nuclear. Seoane tuvo una actuación muy destacada en la vista de conclusiones, donde desmontó los argumentos de las eléctricas. Estas insistieron en que la decisión de cierre era política pero la abogada del Estado ni entró a rebatirlo. "Los Gobiernos adoptan decisiones", fue su única respuesta. Y la Audiencia acepta la idea.

El fallo considera que el cierre responde a "legítimas razones de política energética del Gobierno, por lo que no es arbitraria ni incurre en desviación de poder", según el resumen de la sentencia que dio el tribunal y acepta hasta la inusual tramitación del cierre, poco rigurosa en la forma. El magistrado José Guerrero ha emitido un voto particular en el que coincide con lo esencial de la sentencia, pero discrepa en algunos puntos del procedimiento seguido por Industria.

Garoña, conectada en 1971, es la central más antigua de España. Con una potencia de 466 megavatios, es además la más pequeña. El programa electoral del PSOE prometió cerrar las nucleares cuando cumplieran su vida útil, 40 años que en el caso de Garoña se alcanzó el pasado abril. Sin embargo, la división en el Ejecutivo llevó a Zapatero a posponer el cierre hasta 2013.

La decisión recibió una catarata de recursos en contra. La nuclear, la Junta de Castilla y León, UGT, los trabajadores, los municipios nucleares y los accionistas pleitearon para mantener la central hasta al menos 2019. Ecologistas en Acción, Greenpeace y la CGT, lo hicieron en sentido opuesto: por el cierre inmediato.

Las eléctricas reclamaron funcionar 20 años más o, en caso contrario, recibir casi 1.400 millones de euros de indemnización: 951 por el lucro cesante y el resto por el inmovilizado de la central. Las eléctricas consideraron que el cierre era una decisión arbitraria, una expropiación encubierta solo sustentada por una decisión política.

El caso ha tenido un interés especial porque el perito que calculó el lucro cesante para Nuclenor fue Fabrizio Hernández, fichado en enero pasado por Miguel Sebastián como secretario de Estado de Energía. Así, la Audiencia vio cómo la abogada del Estado se dedicó a desmontar el informe del que ya era número dos del ministerio. Según la letrada que defendía a Industria, el informe de Hernández (firmado junto a otro experto) no era "ni realista ni fiable ni verosímil". Hernández consideraba en su peritaje que había un 95% de probabilidades de que Garoña siguiese abierta hasta 2029, aunque esta semana admitió que podría cerrar incluso antes de 2013 si no supera las pruebas de resistencia.

El fallo fue acogido con entusiasmo por los ecologistas. Carlos Bravo, de Greenpeace, se mostró muy satisfecho por todo, "salvo por la fecha de cierre": "Es una sentencia muy importante porque deja claro el derecho del Gobierno a cerrar una nuclear sin indemnización". Francisco Castejón, de Ecologistas en Acción, destacó la repercusión en las próximas prórrogas nucleares: "Si hay voluntad política, el Gobierno puede cerrar cualquier central". La próxima nuclear en cumplir 40 años es Almaraz, en 2021, pero antes hay una serie de plantas que deben renovar su permiso.

El sector nuclear encajó el fallo como un duro golpe. El Foro Nuclear señaló que cerrar Garoña "es un despropósito". Nuclenor destacó que "la sentencia no cuestiona la seguridad de la instalación y basa la decisión en cuestiones de orden político". La zona vive con mucha inquietud el cierre y critica que no llegan las inversiones prometidas por el Gobierno para la zona.

El fallo recibirá una previsible cascada de recursos en casación al Supremo, pero mientras este decide (y hay un gran atasco en lo contencioso) pesará como una losa sobre la industria atómica. El sector ya duda de que el PP prorrogue la vida de la planta si llega a La Moncloa.

La sentencia

- "El titular de una central nuclear no tiene un derecho indefinido y temporalmente ilimitado a continuar explotando la misma, sino que al solicitar su renovación siempre está expuesto a que la misma sea denegada, y ello a pesar del informe favorable del CSN, que solo es vinculante cuando tenga carácter denegatorio de la concesión".

- El cierre responde a "legítimas razones de política energética del Gobierno, por lo que no es arbitraria ni incurre en desviación de poder".

- "El acuerdo de cese definitivo [...] no es arbitrario y resulta suficientemente justificado en la orden ministerial".

----------


## Luján

Por lo que se lee en la noticia, la sentencia es de lo más lógica y razonable.

Me explico,

Si se da una concesión por 40 años a algo y se cierra pasado ese periodo, no hay razón alguna para pedir imdemnizaciones. Las habría si se cerrara antes, y con matices.

También es lógico que un informe favorable del CSN no sea vinculante. Este informe sólo dice que la central *puede* seguir funcionando, no que *deba* o *tenga que* seguir funcionando. Por contra, si el informe es negativo, la central no debe seguir funcionando, por lo que es imperativo su cierre.

El argumento del parón de los aerogeneradores está bien, pero tampoco debería (a mi modo de ver) pesar tanto. El viento no es una constante. En ocasiones hay que parar generadores por exceso de producción, pero en otras falta generación por ausencia de viento.

Es curioso como hace unos años se vendía la nuclear como energía renovable y ahora es la fea con la que nadie quiere bailar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es curioso como hace unos años se vendía la nuclear como energía renovable y ahora es la fea con la que nadie quiere bailar.


Y todo, creo yo que ha sido condicionado por lo ocurrido en Fukushima. Nada más ocurrir, eso, todo el mundo ha mirado las nucleares, y por ejemplo Alemania, se va a librar de ellas de aquí a 2015, creo. Y como también, se están acordando de lo de Chernobyl. Ahora nadie quiere energía nuclear.

----------


## Comizo

Lo que no entiendo de todo el maremagnun nuclear es por qué se solicita por parte de las eléctricas el lucro cesante y luego no se les carga el gasto de desmantelamiento y gestión de resíduos. 
 Creo (no estoy seguro) que esos costes no se tienen en cuenta cuando se habla del coste real de los kw atómicos. Así como tampoco se tienen en cuenta (espero no equivocarme tampoco) el total de los gastos de construcción, que se ha hecho con dinero público.

 No quisiera equivocarme en ambos puntos, si alguien sabe el dato cierto, sería bueno conocerlo.

----------


## Luján

> Y todo, creo yo que ha sido condicionado por lo ocurrido en Fukushima. Nada más ocurrir, eso, todo el mundo ha mirado las nucleares, y por ejemplo Alemania, se va a librar de ellas de aquí a 2015, creo. Y como también, se están acordando de lo de Chernobyl. Ahora nadie quiere energía nuclear.


No te creas. El cierre de Garoña se planteó hace ya bastante tiempo. Antes de Fukushima. Ahora ha salido la sentencia de un proceso que plantearon las eléctricas porque querían mantenerla más tiempo (2019, creo) y el Gobierno dijo que no, que para 2013. Y los ecologistas, pidiéndolo para ayer.




> Lo que no entiendo de todo el maremagnun nuclear es por qué se solicita por parte de las eléctricas el lucro cesante y luego no se les carga el gasto de desmantelamiento y gestión de resíduos. 
>  Creo (no estoy seguro) que esos costes no se tienen en cuenta cuando se habla del coste real de los kw atómicos. Así como tampoco se tienen en cuenta (espero no equivocarme tampoco) el total de los gastos de construcción, que se ha hecho con dinero público.
> 
>  No quisiera equivocarme en ambos puntos, si alguien sabe el dato cierto, sería bueno conocerlo.


Las eléctricas son peores que perros de presa cruzados con carroñeros. Piden lucro cesante por un periodo de trabajo que no se ha concedido.

Los gastos de desmantelamiento y construcción corren a cuenta tanto de las eléctricas como del Gobierno. El porcentaje que pone cada uno no lo sé, pero que ambos gastos son 100% del gobierno no es cierto.

En cuanto a la gestión de residuos, bien podrían cargarle un porcentaje mayor a las eléctricas.


Si no se hubieran dado tantas facilidades (dinero público) a las eléctricas para construir nucleares, jamás habrían llegado a este país.

----------


## Comizo

Éste es el reactor nº1 de Fukushima cuando se estaba construyendo, es gemelo del de Garoña. Revisando el archivo de fotos lo he encontrado, la tenía de antes del accidente nuclear, precísamente cuando empezaron las disputas por el cierre de Garoña.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras que guapo!! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Nunca había visto ninguno.
Gracias por la foto :Wink: .

----------


## Comizo

Fíjate en el tamaño del tío que está subido arriba.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Fíjate en el tamaño del tío que está subido arriba.


Y parecen chicos... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la noticia del hilo, se resume en solo dos palabras: *INTERÉS POLÍTICO*




> Ostras que guapo!!
> Nunca había visto ninguno.
> Gracias por la foto.


Yo he visto algunas fotos de cuando se trasladaron las piezas para la central nuclear de Valdecaballeros. Lo que desconozco es si se eran para los reactores o eran piezas para alternadores, turbinas, etc... pero las piezas eran unas buenas bigardas, transportadas en góndolas especiales  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Esto ya es un poco off-topic... pero lo más sorprendente de todo es que, si dicen que el plutonio es tan malo, me pregunto porqué hay gente que ha podido vivir mucho más tiempo o que incluso viven gracias al plutonio dentro de sus cuerpos...

----------


## Comizo

> Bueno, la noticia del hilo, se resume en solo dos palabras: *INTERÉS POLÍTICO*
> 
> 
> 
> Yo he visto algunas fotos de cuando se trasladaron las piezas para la central nuclear de Valdecaballeros. Lo que desconozco es si se eran para los reactores o eran piezas para alternadores, turbinas, etc... pero las piezas eran unas buenas bigardas, transportadas en góndolas especiales 
> 
> Esto ya es un poco off-topic... pero lo más sorprendente de todo es que, si dicen que el plutonio es tan malo, me pregunto porqué hay gente que ha podido vivir mucho más tiempo o que incluso viven gracias al plutonio dentro de sus cuerpos...


 Los habitantes de la zona de exclusión de Fuckushima no están de acuerdo contigo. Uno de los 4 reactores ha expulsado plutonio, y los expertos coinciden que es el peor tipo de contaminación.

 Los de Almaraz el otro día, sin ser plutonio, salieron corriendo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los habitantes de la zona de exclusión de Fuckushima no están de acuerdo contigo. Uno de los 4 reactores *ha expulsado plutoni*o, y los expertos coinciden que es el peor tipo de contaminación.
> 
> * Los de Almaraz el otro día, sin ser plutonio, salieron corriendo*.


Y no solo Plutonio, ha expulsado, todas las moléculas radiactivas que te puedas imaginar..., lo que pasa es que lo tienen calladito.

No, después de lo de Fukushima, y ver lo que ha pasado, suena la sirena de alerta nuclear, y se van a quedar tranquilos en casa:

"¿Eso que es?"
"Naaa, la sirena de alamar nuclear"
"A bueno, entonces no pasa nada, vamos a seguir con lo nuestro"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Los habitantes de la zona de exclusión de Fuckushima no están de acuerdo contigo*. Uno de los 4 reactores ha expulsado plutonio, y los expertos coinciden que es el peor tipo de contaminación.
> 
> *Los de Almaraz el otro día, sin ser plutonio, salieron corriendo*.


Y yo también saldría, tenlo por seguro. No estoy diciendo que los habitantes de la zona de exclusión estén de acuerdo conmigo o no.

Sólo estoy diciendo que ha habido personas, y no una ni dos, que han vivido o todavía viven gracias a que les implantaron *marcapasos de plutonio 238* en el interior de sus cuerpos.


Fuente: http://cms.teotrack.com/images/Cache/8167x900y900.jpg

Si para contener la radiación que emite el plutonio se necesitan grandes espesores de metal u hormigón, dudo mucho que esos marcapasos, la placa exterior que los encapsula dudo que tuviera dichos espesores  :Confused: 

http://www.neoteo.com/marcapasos-que...-plutonio-1974

----------


## Comizo

Ya hombre, pero eso es como decir que es peligroso ponerse el parche de nitroglicerina, o la pastilla de debajo de la lengua también de nitroglicerina cuando tienes un problema cardiaco. El riesgo, que lo tiene, de esa sustancia usada medicinalmente, es tolerable a cambio de morir casi en el acto por un infarto.

 Yo no soy ingeniero nuclear, pero seguro que hay una sustancial diferencia entre el peligro que puede suponer el plutonio (que no es lo habitual) de una CN al que pueda haber en un marcapasos.

----------


## ben-amar

Me parece que nos estamos apartando un poco del temas, ¿no os parece? :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me parece que nos estamos apartando un poco del temas, ¿no os parece?


Sí pero el debate está bien, e interesante... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí pero el debate está bien, e interesante...


eso sí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me parece que nos estamos apartando un poco del temas, ¿no os parece?


De hecho, puse que era off-topic, pero es que la paradoja es curiosa:

Mientras unos por desgracia se han visto afectados o han fallecido a causa del plutonio, otros se han salvado y han vivido o viven gracias a él.

----------


## Comizo

Me he quedado cortado, no he puesto nada más por eso.

----------

